# New Pictures



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are some update pics I took the other day.  We've finally had some rain in the past few weeks, so the grass is starting to grow a bit.  The sheep are finally out grazing now, and not eating hay, thank goodness.  Not sure how long it'll last though!  

Here's the flock out in the paddock.  






Then when I said hi they all had to run over to see if I had any food for them.  





I caught Barley and Bean mid-chew.















Barley: (she looks old and gray but is a yearling) 









Bean:





If I ever don't want Bean anymore, I figure I'll sneak her into SheepGirl's pasture. She'd fit right in!  


And here's a long distance shot of one of my does playing on the tube.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 21, 2012)

Really cute pics! Bean would fit right in with Sheepgirl's flock!

I love the tube. Great idea for goats!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you like your electro net?  How long did it you to train the sheep to it? I'd really like to get some, but I'd like some input from people that use it.  
Very nice flock !!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 21, 2012)

Mo's palominos said:
			
		

> Do you like your electro net?  How long did it you to train the sheep to it? I'd really like to get some, but I'd like some input from people that use it.
> Very nice flock !!


I really like the electronet, but for my sheep it has to be hot at all times, or else they'll walk right through/over it.  Usually what the lambs do is walk into it with their head, and keep pushing until it bends down far enough for them to walk over it.    But they know when it's on...I guess there's always one guinea pig who'll risk getting shocked!  I got the short kind (35") and they don't go over it.  I didn't train them to it. They have a single strand of electric inside the field fence, so they know what electric fence is.  They had to touch the electronet and get shocked to learn to stay away from it.  The goats NEVER touch the fence!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 21, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> If I ever don't want Bean anymore, I figure I'll sneak her into SheepGirl's pasture. She'd fit right in!


 And I would definitely love to have her  She's adorable!

Great pics!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 21, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have thought about selling her because she's smaller than I'd like, but I figure I'll give her a chance to lamb and see how she does!


----------

